# Brustplatte des Weißen Ritters



## Ferok (12. August 2009)

Ich hab in der buffed Datenbank dieses schöne Rezept Pläne: Brustplatte des Weißen Ritters
gefunden? Weiß jemand was darüber? Ich dachte es wurden keine neuen rezepte fürs schmieden gemacht mit 3.2? 

Gruß ferok


----------



## archmitohren (15. August 2009)

Stimmt leider nicht. Es gibt doch einige neue Schmiederezepte. Atlas Loot hat sie alle drin.  Neben der Deff Brustplatte gibts noch Deff Armschienen. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=47623
Dazu noch die entsprechenden Teile für DD und Heiler!
Dropen im Kolloseum, soweit ich weiß auch auf Normal. Bei uns auf dem Server hat schon einer ein Rezept. Da Hero noch net offen ist, wohl auch normal.

Weiß allerdings auch nicht, warum Blizz ankündigt, dass an Schmiedekunst keine Veränderungen gemacht werden und dann Rezepte integriert?!


----------



## Ferok (24. August 2009)

archmitohren schrieb:


> Stimmt leider nicht. Es gibt doch einige neue Schmiederezepte. Atlas Loot hat sie alle drin.  Neben der Deff Brustplatte gibts noch Deff Armschienen. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=47623
> Dazu noch die entsprechenden Teile für DD und Heiler!
> Dropen im Kolloseum, soweit ich weiß auch auf Normal. Bei uns auf dem Server hat schon einer ein Rezept. Da Hero noch net offen ist, wohl auch normal.
> 
> Weiß allerdings auch nicht, warum Blizz ankündigt, dass an Schmiedekunst keine Veränderungen gemacht werden und dann Rezepte integriert?!


ja bin im altlasloot nun auch auf die rezepte gestoßen, naja mal schauen ob die genau so selten droppen wie die in ulduar. Sind ja an sich keine Veränderungen am Beruf nur neue Rezepte aber wenigstens nen hinweiß wäre schön gewesen.


----------



## archmitohren (24. August 2009)

Naja beim Juwi stand auch drin, dass es neue Rezepte gibt. Beim Schmied stand drin: An diesem Beruf werden keine Änderungen vorgenommen. Und wenn ich beim Juwi die Angabe von neuen Rezepten mache, sollte ich das auch beim Schmied machen.


----------



## Ferok (27. August 2009)

archmitohren schrieb:


> Naja beim Juwi stand auch drin, dass es neue Rezepte gibt. Beim Schmied stand drin: An diesem Beruf werden keine Änderungen vorgenommen. Und wenn ich beim Juwi die Angabe von neuen Rezepten mache, sollte ich das auch beim Schmied machen.



da haste recht


----------

